# Points question



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

Australian Quarter Horse Association TRIANDIBO ZIPPNALONG


if you scroll down, it has a point chart, thats what previous owner will mean.

when you look up pedigree, it should be below likw this one 

no idea how to use the american stud book, but im pretty sure if you search it in the aus one is will come up.


hope this is of some help


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

Go to www.aqha.com for more information. If you are an AQHA member, you are giving "free" money to do online searches for show records and pedigree information. Make sure you transfer the registration papers over to your name.


----------

